# Does anyone have Cashmere goats in the South?



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone raise Cashmere goats on the forum? If so what are their pros and cons? Aslo what about Cashmere's being raised in the deep south? We have high heat and humitity during the summer. 

I am just thinking out loud for now. Thanks


----------

